# problème de son sur mon macbook



## squarepusher (24 Novembre 2006)

Depuis ce soir j'ai un l&#233;ger soucis avec mon macbook.
Je ne peux plus r&#233;gler le niveau de son de celui-ci. Il reste toujours au maximum mais aucun son ne sort.
Je ne peux rien entendre qui sorte des haut-parleurs int&#233;gr&#233;s de la machine.
je regarde alors la sortie audio de celui-ci et il en sort un laser rouge :s rien n'est  connect&#233; &#224; cette sortie pourtant.
Quand je branche des &#233;couteurs le niveau du son devient &#224; nouveau r&#233;glable et je peux entendre le son sortir des mes &#233;couteurs.

C'est grave grave ?
Puis-je faire quelque chose moi-m&#234;me?


----------



## Ax6 (24 Novembre 2006)

Oula, j'ai beau regarder, je ne vois aucun laser rouge sortant de mes entrées ou sorties audio  Ya un truc bizarre chez toi  

Par contre je viens de m'appercevoir qu'en dessous de mon macbook, j'avais 3 diode verte fixe + une qui clignote ...

Qui de nous 2 a un problème sur son mac ?


----------



## squarepusher (24 Novembre 2006)

Ax6 a dit:


> Oula, j'ai beau regarder, je ne vois aucun laser rouge sortant de mes entr&#233;es ou sorties audio  Ya un truc bizarre chez toi
> 
> Par contre je viens de m'appercevoir qu'en dessous de mon macbook, j'avais 3 diode verte fixe + une qui clignote ...
> 
> Qui de nous 2 a un probl&#232;me sur son mac ?



C'est normal que t'aies pas de lumi&#232;re rouge qui sorte de ta sortie audio  vu que tu ne dois pas avoir de pb de ce cot&#233; l&#224;! En fait les sorties audio sur les macbook sont aussi num&#233;riques (fibre optique jsais pas quoi ....)Et mon pb c'est que la sortie num&#233;rique est d&#233;clench&#233;e m&#234;me quand il n'y a pas de p&#233;riph&#233;riques branch&#233;s sur ma sortie audio.
En dessous de ton ordi c'est bien normal qu'il y ait tout &#231;a : c'est un indicateur de charge de ta batterie donc non tu n'as pas de pb


----------



## pascalformac (24 Novembre 2006)

squarepusher a dit:


> Il reste toujours au maximum mais aucun son ne sort.
> Je ne peux rien entendre qui sorte des haut-parleurs intégrés de la machine.
> 
> Quand je branche des écouteurs le niveau du son devient à nouveau réglable et je peux entendre le son sortir des mes écouteurs.
> ...


question bateau mais on ne sait jamais 
- réglages corrompus?
t'as été voir dans 
-preferences systemes si tes sorties sont reconnues
- dans configuration Audio Midi tes réglages
( normalement à droite 44100.0Hz en 2ca-16bit)


----------



## squarepusher (24 Novembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> question bateau mais on ne sait jamais
> - réglages corrompus?
> t'as été voir dans
> -preferences systemes si tes sorties sont reconnues
> ...



aucun pb de ce coté là


----------



## Ax6 (24 Novembre 2006)

Il n'y aurait pas un truc qui aurait été cassé lors d'un éventuel branchement ? tu devrais peut être contacter directement Apple pour avoir plus d'infos ? parce que là c'est chaud quand même !


----------



## squarepusher (24 Novembre 2006)

Ax6 a dit:


> Il n'y aurait pas un truc qui aurait été cassé lors d'un éventuel branchement ? tu devrais peut être contacter directement Apple pour avoir plus d'infos ? parce que là c'est chaud quand même !



j'les préviendrai demain

C'est peut-être ça ! Pourtant j'ai jamais branché ot' chose que des écouteurs dedans :s


----------



## squarepusher (24 Novembre 2006)

erreur


----------



## Ax6 (25 Novembre 2006)

squarepusher a dit:


> erreur



Qu'est ce que tu veux dire par là ? tu as contacté Apple ?


----------



## squarepusher (25 Novembre 2006)

Ax6 a dit:


> Qu'est ce que tu veux dire par là ? tu as contacté Apple ?



 non non j'ai fait une erreur de manip et ça donne un doublon de message sur le forum alors je l'ai édité pour ne pas que vous en teniez compte .

Concernant mon problème de sortie audio, apparemment tout est rentré dans l'ordre ce matin... Hier j'ai soufflé bien fort dans la sortie au cas où une poussière se serait glissée dans le port . Elle aurait pu faire croire au macbook qu'il y avait un appareil branché en numérique dedans :rateau: ... Enfin bon dans ce cas là, on trouve toujours les explications les plus dingues... En fin de compte tout est rentré dans l'ordre.


----------



## Ax6 (25 Novembre 2006)

squarepusher a dit:


> non non j'ai fait une erreur de manip et ça donne un doublon de message sur le forum alors je l'ai édité pour ne pas que vous en teniez compte .
> 
> Concernant mon problème de sortie audio, apparemment tout est rentré dans l'ordre ce matin... Hier j'ai soufflé bien fort dans la sortie au cas où une poussière se serait glissée dans le port . Elle aurait pu faire croire au macbook qu'il y avait un appareil branché en numérique dedans :rateau: ... Enfin bon dans ce cas là, on trouve toujours les explications les plus dingues... En fin de compte tout est rentré dans l'ordre.





Une poussière numérique ?? lol :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## charlyworth (25 Mars 2008)

bonjour, 
voila, j'ai le meme problème seulement soufler dedans ou titiller la prise femelle avec la prise male de mes écouteur et avec des réglages convenable sur midi ca ne marche toujours pas. dans mes préférences -> son, la sortie n'est pas réglable quand j'enlève les écouteur et il n'y a que ca!!!
enfin bref avant d'appeler la cavalerie si quelqu'un a une idée... merci d'avance


----------



## Ax6 (26 Mars 2008)

charlyworth a dit:


> bonjour,
> voila, j'ai le meme problème seulement soufler dedans ou titiller la prise femelle avec la prise male de mes écouteur et avec des réglages convenable sur midi ca ne marche toujours pas. dans mes préférences -> son, la sortie n'est pas réglable quand j'enlève les écouteur et il n'y a que ca!!!
> enfin bref avant d'appeler la cavalerie si quelqu'un a une idée... merci d'avance



Carte son, ou haut parleurs HS? au hasard...


----------



## charlyworth (26 Mars 2008)

e gros g du son quand je met les écouteurs sinon rien et impossible de modifier le volume, de plus il y a une D.E.L.  rouge allumé dans la prise casque...


----------



## Poutchi (26 Mars 2008)

c'est un problème qui surviens quand on utilise des prises jack particulièrement longues.

il y a une sorte d'interrupteur a l'intérieur de la prise jack qui déclanche la sortie audio optique.
la solution que j'avais trouvé sur mon ancien macbook, c'était cela:
tu prend un des écouteurs que tu utilise, et tu le rentre en petite partie (vraiment un petit bout) dans la prise jack audio.

ensuite tu tournes dedans et tu essayes de règler le son. quand tu y arrivera, c'est que le soucis sera règlé


----------



## charlyworth (29 Mars 2008)

ouai ba ca marche pas... mmerci quand meme


----------



## freezet (19 Novembre 2009)

Nous sommes beaucoup a avoir eu ce problème. Personnellement depuis deux ans je ne peux plus mettre un casque sur mon macbook ou des enceintes car ensuite la sortie son se bloque, une diode rouge s'allume à l'intérieur et c'est toute une histoire ( titiller etc...) pour que tout rentre ds l''ordre avec la peur que ça n'y rentre pas. Certains disent que c'est gravissime , un problème de carte mère qui se décolle et autres horreurZépouvantables à entendre. :mouais:  :rose:
Je n'ai jamais pu savoir ce que disait apple de cela car c'est arrivé juste après la fin de la garantie d'un an !
J'aimerais bien apprendre si Apple a réglé le problème maintenant  sur les macbook et les macbook pro ou si les gens continuent à vivre cette galère sur les nouveaux modèles.


----------



## caribo0 (22 Novembre 2009)

Effectivement j'ai le même problème : plus la possibilité de régler le son (et on s'entend que les hauts parleurs internes sont comme.. silencieux, malgré le Tuuuu du démarrage toujours présent) , les réglages indiquant que tout est correct, et cette foutu lumière rouge qui sort de ma prise de casque.. 

HELP.


----------



## dedmon1ermacbook (23 Juillet 2011)

Pour moi j'avais exactement le meme problème (emploie de l'imparfait donc RESOLU !!!!)

Alors pour résoudre se problème c'est tout simple ,

il suffie juste je brancher un casque sur sa prise (enfoncer bien)

puis tout simplement tirer un bon coup dessus ... 

Recommencer plusieurs fois si sa ne fonctionne pas .

pour m'a part moi j'ai effectuer cela avec un cable a double prise jack (mal).

j'ai compris cela en retirant petit a petit le casque, car un moment il affiche haut-parleur intégrer

donc le problème vien juste d'un capteur de la prise pour envoyer le son vers le casque.

(Bouton ou capteur laser)


----------



## elsueco (11 Septembre 2011)

J'ai eu le même problème a l'instant.
Et donc après avoir lu les différentes solutions,
j'ai légèrement enfoncé le Jack de façon a ce que le mac détecte le  casque, puis en écoutant au casque j'ai enfoncé légèrement jusqu&#8217;à avoir  du stereo. j'ai retiré le jack et Hop les enceintes refonctionnent.

Merci


----------



## kaos (11 Septembre 2011)

j'avais jamais entendu parler de ça


----------

